# Posting on multiple sub-fora



## winjim (1 Jan 2017)

Is it possible (or desirable) to post a new thread to appear on multiple sub-fora but without creating duplicate threads? For example, I want to ask a question about components for a folder, so I think it most properly belongs in the _bike buying / components_ sub-forum, but it is also relevant to the _folding bikes_ sub-forum.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Jan 2017)

I don't believe that there is a facility to do this without creating multiple threads, which is something that the forum rules ask you not to do.

What I'd suggest is that the folding bike forum would be the best place to start your thread as that's where the people with the more specialist knowledge are. If you don't get a reasonable response in there, give the moderators a shout and it can be moved over to the components subforum instead.


----------



## summerdays (1 Jan 2017)

A lot of members use the New Posts option so that means they don't really notice which forum it is on and will see it anyway.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> A lot of members use the New Posts option so that means they don't really notice which forum it is on and will see it anyway.


I don't understand why anybody does it any other way!

I check_ New Posts_ for anything interesting. If I am not interested in a thread, I use _Thread Tools/Ignore Thread_ to hide the boring thread for ever. It is easy to keep on top of things that way without having to hunt around to see what is going on.

Oh, and I use the _Ignore Nodes_ option to permanently ignore whole areas of CycleChat that do not appeal to me e.g. _Society, Culture and Politics_.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jan 2017)

I would have thought most people do use the 'new Posts' option then not.


----------



## winjim (1 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> I don't understand why anybody does it any other way!
> 
> I check_ New Posts_ for anything interesting. If I am not interested in a thread, I use _Thread Tools/Ignore Thread_ to hide the boring thread for ever. It is easy to keep on top of things that way without having to hunt around to see what is going on.
> 
> Oh, and I use the _Ignore Nodes_ option to permanently ignore whole areas of CycleChat that do not appeal to me e.g. _Society, Culture and Politics_.


This is exactly how I use the site. The reason I asked the question was in case there are any folk knowledgeable about components who may have the _folding bikes_ sub-forum on ignore, or vice versa. And the query is about small (14") rims, so not absolutely folder specific as they are used on kids's bikes as well.


----------



## ColinJ (1 Jan 2017)

winjim said:


> This is exactly how I use the site. The reason I asked the question was in case there are any folk knowledgeable about components who may have the _folding bikes_ sub-forum on ignore, or vice versa. And the query is about small (14") rims, so not absolutely folder specific as they are used on kids's bikes as well.


Ah!

Actually I _DO_ hide Folding bikes so I wouldn't have seen it there ...

I suppose the best that you could do is to start a thread in one sub-forum and if it doesn't get the response you want there, then report the first post to mods and request that it be moved to the alternative sub-forum.


----------



## winjim (1 Jan 2017)

ColinJ said:


> Actually I _DO_ hide Folding bikes so I wouldn't have seen it there ...


So did I until very recently!


----------



## winjim (1 Jan 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I don't believe that there is a facility to do this without creating multiple threads, which is something that the forum rules ask you not to do.
> 
> What I'd suggest is that the folding bike forum would be the best place to start your thread as that's where the people with the more specialist knowledge are. If you don't get a reasonable response in there, give the moderators a shout and it can be moved over to the components subforum instead.


You'll be pleased to see that I've totally ignored your advice and posted first in the components forum.  That's because it's a question about rims so not 100% folder specific.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jan 2017)

winjim said:


> You'll be pleased to see that I've totally ignored your advice and posted first in the components forum.  That's because it's a question about rims so not 100% folder specific.


Fair enough.


----------

